

Show HN: Is My Website Taken? - brandonhsiao
http://ismywebsitetaken.com/

======
brandonhsiao
Disclosure: I made this site explicitly as an alternative to
instantdomainsearch. So far, I like my UI better (who doesn't love angry
bears?), but they appear to be faster still...

------
riffraff
I think you may be overloaded so it takes about 7 seconds for me to see the
result of the autosuggest.

Hence, I think you should at least have an activity indicator :)

------
sam1r
Love the overall concept!

How is this different from iwantmyname.com? Although it does lag sometimes, it
still covers a wide range of TLDs.

------
onion2k
Great idea, but that name just screams "entitled". It's not _my website_
unless you actually own the name. :)

~~~
brandonhsiao
The entitlement is for the user to feel! That's what the bear is for. He's
angry that someone took his domain name.

~~~
onion2k
Haha. Good save. :)

------
brandonhsiao
Also, the funny thing is that now that it's on HN, it is no longer "faster,"
as the footer proclaims. :(

------
cmwelsh
I'm fond of www.bustaname.com for combining keywords in every combination.

------
nkuttler
Would never use for fear of domain snatching.

Yes, I've seen it happen.

~~~
brandonhsiao
How would that happen? Like my server saves your searches and quickly
registers them before you?

Wouldn't I have to have a load of money for that to be viable on my part?

~~~
nkuttler
You can review the domains, even automate parts of the review process.

